# 66fit tubing



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys as promised I will review the 66Fit exercise tubing I recived late last night. I brought this tubing of amazon.co.uk for £29.50 for 15m http://www.amazon.co...2900869&sr=8-12, which is not to expensive and it is near imposible to locate a good source of TheraTube in the UK. From my first impressions and quick set up last night I am impressed, there is plenty of zip in these tubes and they seem hard wearing. I have some pictures below of the tubing.









The large 15m roll in its packaging With a 1745 set up on top.










Here is a picture of the rig I made up to test the bands its about 30cm fork to pouch.










Here is a comparison of the 1745 tubing and the 66Fit tubing both have slim wall diameters which i think contribute to the zip the 66 Fit's overall diameter is 0.8cm










Side by side 1745 & 66Fit










This is how I attached the bands to the forks. Its a TTF set up where I pass the tube through the fork hole wrap over the top and secure VERY tightly with elastic round. (kind of hard to explain but VERY secure i cannot move this with all my force.)










Here is how I secured the bands to the pouch. I belived this was called "chineese handcuff" but I think it is not , its just the standard commercial way where the band is passed through a hole in the tube very secure but possibly not to good for band life im not sure yet.










A picture of the draw. Its hard to capture this when on your own! The tubes had about another 1ft stretch but I could not hold the camera and pull lol, overall stretch about 1.5m/2m

So in summary these bands seem very promising. They have a light draw (which appeals to me), But if looped and doubled they would provide mean power. I have no problems in saying that I would use this set up with my 9mm steel for hunting birds etc they pack a mean punch. The next stage will just be waiting for the bands to fail at which point I will update the post with how many shots I got so far its about 70 with no signs of wear.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Hi guys as promised I'm reviewing the 66fit exercise tubing which I received late last night. I brought this tubing as an alternative to my chained rubber bands variety is the spice of life and all. I purchased the light yellow tube from amazon.co.uk it cost 25.00 for 25m which is not bad slightly cheaper than thera tube which for some reason Is difficult to get hold of in the uk. so I got home from work about 10 last night and made a rig up 25cm band length which extends about 250% almost butterfly! and woa these tubes move I must say from the handful of shots I have taken they seem a real winner super spring and quick whipped. the next phase if testing will be tube life I attached them ttf with the Chinese handcuffs at the pouch I'm really hoping for a decent lifespan because I like these tubes a lot ! will update in about week of testing .


Sorry, I somehow missed the what method, the term "chinese handcuffs" refers to in the slingshot world. Would you please inform me/us?


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

It refers to the method used on most mass produced slingshots. Where the rubber is just pushed onto the prongs and when the elastic is pulled back it doesnt pull off because the stretching causes the tubing to constrict.

Are you sure you meant 250% elongationas that would be just 62.5cm and is quite a short draw.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry guys I have posted this of my phone I'm going to edit the post in an hour or so with more specifics .


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Re edited I hope it makes more sense.


----------

